# Re-upholstery



## smick

Has anyone any experience of having their Hymer re-upholstered ? If so, who did you use, and how much did it set you back ?

I quite like the look of some of the other Hymer colour schemes, (We've got "Ravel" but the cost of some of the Hymer fabrics is prohibitive so I've heard.

Any suggestions ?

Smick


----------



## peejay

Hi Smick,

The thing I can advise on is the cost of Hymer fabrics, you are correct in your assumption, most things 'hymer' don't come cheap, we recently got some 'Stockholm' fabric for a few cushions in ours - around £35 per metre 8O 

Do bear in mind that only the current UK Hymer fabrics are flame retardant, all the other European ones aren't. Not sure about the situation on previously used UK fabrics, you'd have to check with Hymer but the current list of UK flame retardant fabrics are - Stockholm, Marbella, Vesuv, Bristol and Pacific.

If you're not too bothered whether the fabric is official Hymer then it would be a lot cheaper to try and source some of the other 'Belgian' type fabrics that are used in other vans.

Pete.


----------



## GypsyRose

Please try REGAL ... telephone number 01159 329988
Unit 3and 4, Merlin Way, Quarry Hill,Ilkeston, Derbyshire DE7 4RA They are a family company and dedicate the entire day to do anything you want .. we had our Hymer reupholstered and were met with nothing but friendly and efficient service!! We paid £1,600 but had full curtains and extras done ... really been delighted!! :lol:


----------



## 98937

Hi Smick
Dont use Premier furnishings! They messed me about badly on four separate occasions befor sorting out some warantee work
john


----------



## pepe

Hi Smick, i too used REGAL to re-upholster my RV. Very pleased with the service, Barry the guvnor very knowledgable does alot of new vans as well. You can stay in their yard with hook up and water,if the job is a big one. Well recommended, Mick


----------



## smick

Thanks folks, useful info. Think I might give the genuine Hymer a miss on this occasion - bit expensive. Will follow up the other.

Smick


----------



## frenchfancy

I just went to a local recommended upholsterer, cost £500 excellent job in only 2 days i made my own curtains to match. I think Regal are very expensive. The price was for a 6 berth including cab seats. Very happy.


----------



## cubie

*Hymer Upholstery*

We used A1 Trimmers at Knottingley, West Yorkshire and are absolutely delighted at the job which they did on our B654. We had new foam for all the seats and backrests, the 2 captain's chairs, new curtains all round plus tiebacks, total reupholstery in Hymer cloth. All the work was carried out in a day and cost £450. The people were very knowledgeable, helpful and friendly. We would definitely recommend them. Phone number 01977 607976.


----------



## ceejayt

*regal*

We used regal and had ours done in leather - cost £2k but has proved worth it - two years later and still looks like new. Great service and he even made up some curtains to match for us for free. Highly recommended


----------



## bognormike

WE used Regal as well - excellent job, nothing too much trouble. And as for the price, well you get what you pay for - excellent qualty, materials & labour.


----------



## patp

Ours is being done as we speak. Using a local reupholsterer in Attleborough, Norfolk. Prices vary as to fabric you choose. Ours is under £400 for the seats, backrests and captains chairs. I am going to do the curtains myself when I see what the new upholstery looks like. The work, if you think about it, is very easy because, apart from the captains chairs, it is very straightforward.

Will let you know what we think. 

Point to remember. We were going to leave the van with them while we flew out to the States to see my brother. Checked with Comfort and they said the upholsterer's insurerer should cover it while it was there. Upholsterer checked with his insurance company and he is only covered for items in his workshop!!

We then removed all the seats and backrests and took them to him. When we get back we will take the captains chairs to him or ask him to collect them. Phew! Glad we checked as we are away for a month and the van would have had no cover.

Pat


----------



## Bobfiggis

One thing to consider ( assuming your existing covers are not completely past it) is whether you want the new covers to be removable & washable.

We considered renewing our Hymer originals, but all the fabrics we liked from various independent specialists were not removable and if they were, they were not washable. Those that were washable didn't look or feel as good as the originals. 

We therefore simply washed the Hymer originals ( they were washable & came up really well) and cleaned the cab seats with auto upholstery cleaner.


----------



## EJB

Regal also....very good


----------



## 96410

I had a Hymer 544 a class 2000 model with twin sofa's and the total cost of referb was £1000 incuding the 2 captin chairs, but it did look amazing.
well worth doing, i had a local boat upholsterer to it in Torbay.


----------



## merctoby

*cost of a good job*

we had a price from a few our selves , expensive .

we had ours done in leather , fab . amazing , really . upholsterer friend told us you can use your home machine , we did well the wife did , we took off the covers , laid them down copied the shapes put it all together again the wife had never done this before she thought it could not be done , but it was easy like doing your curtrains in the house , cost was about £70, plus time . 
and it was what we wanted ,

all the best , denton.


----------



## 107088

Whomever you use, make sure you see some examples of their work, and look all round the furniture before you commit. 

Most decent domestic upholsters will be able to do a decent job, and you get loads more choice of fabrics.


----------



## babyrhino

I realise this is an old thread but thought I would use it to pose my own question as it is on this topic.

My partner is making new covers for our Hymer and is getting frustrated with sorting out the right shapes for the captain's chairs so we thought we would take the old fabric off and copy the shapes - as the last post on here. However, we can't see how to do this without taking the arms off the chairs and can't see how that can be done.

Anybody out there done a "Right said Fred, better take the arms off" and knows how to do it? Alternatively any helpful tips about getting the measurements / shapes?

Regards

Brian


----------



## jonsax

Had my S520 done last year by the specialist upholstery company nr Doncaster ,a top job by a master craftsman for £900 the front seats done in leather.Call Richard on 01302843458 f


----------



## Bobfiggis

Brian

Have a look here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-21673-0-days0-orderasc-.html

You'll need to read down the posts to find the details of how to remove.

Bobfiggs


----------



## babyrhino

Thanks for the link Bobfiggis - there is always something on here if you know where to look!

It doesn't look as though the upholstery job is easy to do, though, even when the knob is removed - we had already concluded that the zip is non-opening, which seems slightly barmy.

Regards

Brian


----------

